# Wounded Soldier Foundation/Florida Mini Meet



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I am going to be shipping a nice pair of Auratus to Daryl for the wounded soldier foundation (see thread in the general discussion forum), anyone that wants to bring animals to donate to this cause can bring them next weekend to my mini meet so they can be shipped with my Auratus.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

So Daryl just messaged me that he met some of the people involved and what an amazing organization this is, I sure hope the Florida folks come through with a few donations. I am paying for the shipping to Daryl, so anyone that wants to bring my anything before next Monday please do so.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll bring a few frogs to accompany your shipment. Look forward to seeing you guys again on Sat.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks Kevin, Mike Akana is bringing a few yellow Terribilis as well, I spoke to Daryl today he has some really deserving guys that need some help. All is appreciated.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

I would like to do my part by offering one lucky Florida frogger the opportunity to both take home a custom V-Scape enclosure and support this awesome cause!

I will put together roughly a 35 gallon enclosure designed around buyers specs. Your dimensions, vented, drilled, and FF proof sliding doors.

Asking $125 with 100% of the proceeds going towards supplies needed to introduce these soldiers to this amazing hobby of ours!


----------

